# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  لهذه الأسباب نحن هنا...كلنا الأردن...

## mylife079

نحو أردن أقوى ..أجمل ...وكما نأمل بغد أفضل :
ندعو الله ان يكون الأمس ذكرى نستفيق منها للوصول الى غد مشرق وأردن خال من كل غادر ضال ..
سنفيق من هذا الكابوس لان إرادة الحياة أقوى من تجار الموت،
ولان حجم الإنسانية فينا سيطفئ لهيب الكراهية ويحيل جمراتها الى رماد.. 
سننهض ونداوي جراحنا ونمضي لنعيش أياما لا تعكر صفوها حشرجات الكارهين للحياة.
لن تتسلل طيور الظلام الى سمائنا ولن يندس بيننا من اعتنق القتل دينا والتدمير مذهبا.. 
سنعيش يومنا دونما خوف لان غضبا عارما يعترينا..
سنحمي أطفالنا ونذود عنهم بشراسة ولن نسمح لأي كان ان يصادر غدهم باسم الدين أو السياسة.
سنبني ونزرع ونكتب ونفرح لانها سنة الحياة، لأنها هي الحياة.
نرفض اي فلسفة تنحاز الى القتل.
ندينها لاننا لسنا خارج التاريخ حتى لو حاول الآخرون إخراجنا منه. 
سنحذف الكارهين للحياة من تاريخنا، هم ليسوا منا، هم لم يكونوا ابدا منا.
لن نسجل اننا أمة استمرأت قتل الأبرياء. اي انتصار وأي انتشاء هذا؟
أي قضية هذه التي تبقع أوراقها دماء أطفال وتلطخ صفحاتها أشلاء مدنيين؟
كيف تبرر مجزرة حقا ومنطقا؟
أي نار وأي حساب ينتظر من أعمته الكراهية عن كل ما هو نقي وجميل في هذه الحياة؟
لا يجب ان نهادن: للشجرة حق في الحياة فكيف بالإنسان؟ 
فلنطرد الشياطين من بيننا، لنسترد ديننا من أيدي جهلة أعمتهم الكراهية وجعلوا من الموت عقيدة. 
لنطلق سراح أنفسنا من ظلام دامس يخيف أطفالنا ويحول أحلامهم الى كوابيس. لنبدأ بإصلاح أنفسنا كي لا يصيبنا هذا السعار:
فلنحم أبناءنا من داء التطرف الذي فتك بالبعض. فلنعلمهم، وأنفسنا، ان الحياة مقدسة وان الله مع الحياة فهو الذي وهبها. لن ينتصر منطق الموت ولن تكون أشلاء الضحايا قرابين لحلم عدمي يجعل من الفناء هدفا. 
لن يحرم أطفالنا من غدهم ولن تطارد رائحة الموت عبير الياسمين وخيوط الفجر.
سنقيم أفراحنا ونحلم بيوم جديد،
سننام آمنين ونصحو لنذود عن حقنا في حياة أفضل،
سندافع عن مقاهينا وشوارعنا وبيوتنا ومتاجرنا، وعن ابتسامة أطفالنا.
لن نسكت بعد اليوم ولن نفاوض جاهلا أعماه الغيظ والحقد.
سننهض ونمضي، حبا في الحياة ووعودها،
سنعلم أطفالنا وأنفسنا صوت البحر وزفير الفجر وتنهيدة المساء وهمسات الليل.
لن نسمح لكارهي الحياة ان يحاصرونا ويسلبوا منا يوما آخر.
سنكافح الجهل بدءا بأنفسنا، 
سنطلق حمائم تبشر بالحب وباحتمال الآخر،
سنتسامح لكننا لن نقايض أيامنا بأيامهم أو مصيرنا بمصيرهم.
سنقاوم لان البديل هو عالم مجبول بالدم والقتل والألم.
سنقاوم لان في الحياة املا وفي منطقهم دمار. 
سنقاوم لانهم يهددون وجودنا ويصادرون أحلامنا.
سنقاوم لان إرادة الحياة أقوى من أحزمتهم الناسفة ولان الحب لا بد له من أن ينتصر. .....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]نحو أردن أقوى ..أجمل ...وكما نأمل بغد أفضل :
ندعو الله ان يكون الأمس ذكرى نستفيق منها للوصول الى غد مشرق وأردن خال من كل غادر ضال ..


مشكور يا اخ محمد كلام رائع

يسلموووو  [/align]

----------

